

The observable universe at logarithmic scale (artist's impression) - api
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e7/Observable_universe_logarithmic_illustration.png

======
CSsStudent
Nice digital art I should say. But isn't the universe more beautiful that this
one? I'm just saying

